# فوائد تعلم فيجوال بيسك للمهندسين الصناعيين وغيرهم



## samehnour (28 أغسطس 2007)

الكثير منا يستخدم برامج عديدة للحاسوب ولكنه لم يتعلم أي لغة برمجة ظناً منه أن لغات البرمجة لا فائدة منها سوى للمتخصصين في البرمجة وان تعلمها يجتاج مهارات خاصة. في الواقع إن تَعلُم لغة برمجة ليس أمرا صعبا ولكنه مفيد جدا. المهم هو اختيار لغة البرمجة المناسبة لك فهناك لغات تستخدم لتطوير برامج تعمل على Server أو الخادم وهذه لا تعنينا في هذا المقام. وهناك برامج تستخدم على الحاسوب الشخصي مثل لغات C, Visual Basic, Fortran وغيرها وهذه لها الكثير من الاستخدامات لغير المتخصصين في البرمجة.

قد يكون لديك قسم خاص بالبرمجة في مؤسستك ولكنك لن تطلب منه كل يوم أن يقوم بكتابة برنامج من عشرة أسطر لكي تقوم ببعض العمليات البسيطة. عندما تكون على دراية -ولو محدودة- بلغة برمجة فإنك تستطيع أداء هذه المهام البسيطة بنفسك بسرعة.

فيجوال بيسك Visual Basic ….لماذا؟

أرى أن فيجوال بيسك هو اللغة التي يجب أن نتعلمها. لماذا؟ السببب الأساسي هو أنها متوفرة مع منتجات ميكروسوفت والتي تكاد نكون جميعا من مستخدميها أي أنك ستجدها متوفرة على أي جهاز تقريبا. وبالتالي فلن تحتاج لشراء برنامج لكي تستخدم هذه اللغة ولن تواجهك مشكلة عدم توفر هذه اللغة على بعض الأجهزة. فعندما تفتح برنامج إكسل أو وورد أو بوربوينت أو أكسس Excel, Word, Power Point, Access تجد أنهم جميعا ملحق بهم ما يسمى VBA أي Visual Basic for Applications أو فيجوال بيسك للتطبيقات. يمكنك استخدام VBA مع أي من هذه البرامج بمعنى أنك تتحكم في برنامج مثل إكسل من خلال برنامج صغير تكتبه على VBA ويمكنك استخدامه بشكل منفصل. الشيء الوحيد تقريبا الذي لن تستطيع عمله هو تحويل البرنامج إلى برنامج منفصل يعمل بدون فتح إكسل أو وورد إلخ وهذا أمر غير مهم بالنسبة لغير المتخصصين في البرمجة.

هناك أسباب أخرى لترشيح فيجوال بيسك وهو سهولته وإمكاناته الجيدة بالنسبة للاستخدامات العامة. كذلك فإن القدرة على تفاعله مع برامج ميكروسوفت هو أمر عظيم. فقد تحتاج إلى إجراء عمليات ما على برنامج مثل إكسل ولكنك لا تجد أي وسيلة جاهزة في البرنامج نفسه فتقوم بكتابة برنامج صغير بـ VBA يقوم بالمهمة بسرعة ويسر. بالإضافة لذلك فإن هناك وسيلة مساعدة عظيمة لتعلم فيجوال بيسك وهي استخدام وسيلة تسجيل برنامج Record Macro والمتاحة في برامج ميكروسوفت. هذه الوسيلة تقوم بكتابة البرنامج الذي يؤدي نفس ما فعلته أنت على برنامج ميكروسوفت أثناء تشغيل وسيلة تسجيل البرنامج. كل هذا يجعلني أقترح عليك تعلم مبادئ فيجوال بيسك واستخدامها.



ما أهمية ذلك للمديرين والمهندسين الصناعيين ومحللي البيانات وغيرهم

على الرغم من توفر برامج تقوم بالكثير مما نحتاجه كمديرين فإننا كثيرا ما نجد أن هذه البرامج لا تلبي بعض متطلباتنا بالشكل الذي نريده. فأنت لا تريد أن تنتظر أن يساعدك غيرك لكي تقوم -على سبيل المثال- بتحليل بعض مقاييس الأداء المعروضة عليك. بالإضافة لذلك فإن طريقة تحليلك للبيانات قد تختلف حسب البيانات المعروضة وبالتالي فعندما تستطيع القيام بكتابة برامج فيجوال بيسك صغيرة فإنه سيمكنك تعديلها لاحقا لمواءمة احتياجاتك.

المهندسين الصناعيين يحتاجون لهذا الأمر بشدة وذلك لكي يستطيعوا تحويل نماذج التحاليل الكمية لملفات بسيطة يُمكن لأي شخص استخدامها. فيمكنك بناء ملفات إكسل أو أكسس تحتوي على برامج فيجوال بيسك صغيرة بحيث يمكنها القيام ببعض العمليات المساعدة في تخطيط الإنتاج أو تخطيط الصيانة أوعمليات التنبؤ وغيرها. وأظن أن تعلم فيجوال بيسك يُمكنك من تطبيق علم بحوث العمليات وتحويله إلى برامج يمكن استخدامها 

مُحللي البيانات الذين يتعاملون مع كَم كبير من البيانات يستفيدون كثيرا من إمكانية تَطويع برامج ميكروسوفت بالطريقة التي يريدونها باستخدام فيجوال بيسك. فكتابة برنامج صغير قد تُغنيك عن إجراء عمليات مطولة في صفحة إكسل على سبيل المثال.

ولا يفوتني أن أشير إلى الاستخدامات العظيمة لفيجوال البيسك بالنسبة لطلبة الجامعات والمدارس الثانوية وربما ما قبلها. فإن هذا يساعدهم في كثير من المشاريع الدراسية سواء في تحليل البيانات أو في عرض فكرة من خلال برنامج أو شرح نتائج البحث وغير ذلك.

وهناك فائدة غير متوقعة لتعلم لغة البرمجة وهي أنها تجعلك قادرا على تَصور ما يمكن فعله وما لا يمكن فعله وما يصعب فعله عن طريق الحاسوب. وهذا يجعلك اكثر قدرة على التعامل مع مهندسي نظم المعلومات وتفهم إمكاناتهم ومشاكلهم. هذا الأمر يُفيد كثيرا عندما تشارك في بناء نظام للمعلومات كمستخدم للنظام لأنه يمكنك من تحديد احتياجاتك بشكلٍ جيد.

للاطلاع على تفاصيل أخرى عن فيجوال بيسك
فائدة تعلم فيجوال بيسك
فيجوال بيسك من إكسل- مقدمة
فيجوال بيسك من إكسل - تطبيقات
فيجوال بيسك / إكسل - أدوات التحكم


----------



## rakan (1 سبتمبر 2007)

هلا أخي samehnour

هل تنصح تعلم برنامج ASP.NET 2.0 والذي يستخدم باستخدام برنامج فيجوال ستوديو 2005

مع العلم انه برنامج فيجوال ستوديو تقدر تستخدم فيه لغات كثيرة مثل الفيجوال بيسك وال C++ وال C# ,والخ الخ


----------



## samehnour (2 سبتمبر 2007)

لا أنصحك بتعلم لغات كثيرة فمعظمها يؤدي نفس الغرض. حاول أن تتعلم لغة وتستخدمها
والفكرة التي أردت عرضها هنا هي أن فيجوال بيسك متوفر بشكل تلقائي مع منتجات ميكروسوفت مثل وورد وإكسل وغيرها وبالتالي فحيثما كنت واستخدمت جهاز حاسوب فإنك ستجد فيجوال بيسك طالما وجدت منتجات ميكروسوفت والتي تجدها في معظم الأجهزة. وبالتالي فلماذا أتعلم لغة أخرى قد لا تتوفر لدي. وكذلك فإن استخدام فيجوال بيسك للتحكم في برنامج مثل إكسل أو أكسس هو مما يفيد المهندس الصناعي كثيرا. ومن ناحية أخرى فإن استخدامه مع هذه البرامج يغنيك عن كثير من البرمجة لأنك ستستخدم البرمجة مع إمكانيات هذه البرامج الموجودة أصلا وبالتالي فهناك جزء كبير لن تحتاج لبرمجته
هذا فيما يخص المهندسين الصناعيين ومحللي البيانات وغيرهم من المتعاملين مع البيانات ويريدون عمل تطبيقات بسيطة لأنفسهم. أما من يريد أن يتخصص في البرمجة ويحترفها كمهنة فإن الأمر يكون مختلف بالنسبة له تماما
شكرا


----------



## خالد1390 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## new daz (28 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيييييييييييك.. تحياتي


----------



## بسمه همام (28 نوفمبر 2007)

_تسلم والله بس اتمنى ان انصب البرنامج ممكن المساعدة _


----------



## جعيدال (2 فبراير 2008)

شكرا................................جدا


----------



## العزيز بالله (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي سامح
أوافقك الرأي تماما، وقد أفردت موضوعا في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية لبرنامج كنت قد كتبته علي إكسل وهو مدير المواسير .... برنامج حصر خامات لكنه لم يحظ بالإقبال المتوقع حينها.


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
سوف أبدأ ان شاء الله بتعلم اللغة


----------



## عشيبة (28 فبراير 2008)

شكرا حمستنى أكثر أن أتعلم الفيجول بيسك


----------



## samehnour (2 مارس 2008)

المهندس العزيز بالله
واظب على المحاولة والتطوير وإن شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد

شكرا


----------



## samehnour (2 مارس 2008)

المهندس مصطفى
المهندس عشيبة

شكرا وبالتوفيق في تعلم فيجوال بيسك


----------



## ياسين الامين (3 مايو 2008)

فكرة ممتازة


----------



## المهندس محمد فتحي (7 مايو 2008)

طبعا كلامك في محله..انا تعلمت matlab>>يعتبر من لغة البرمجه المتميزه ولكن ليس بتميز الفيجوالبيزيك..
وفقنا الله


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (9 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك على هذه النصائح
فقد كنت اتعلم هذا البرنامج ولكني توقفت حيث لم اجد له وقت
وشعرت انه مجهود ضائع
فشكرا لك مرة أخرى
نصيحه للاخوة لاتندم على اي شيء تعلمته


----------



## محمد رضا شعار (22 مايو 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

شكرا جزيلا على هذا االعناء لأن فيجوال بالفعل قوي​


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك على هذه النصائح


----------



## خالد نوري الهاشمي (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*vba*

انا مهندس وعندي مشروع في الvba ارجوكم ساعدوني اي شي كيفيت كتاب الكود او كتاب


----------



## صناعي1 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

خالد نوري الهاشمي قال:


> انا مهندس وعندي مشروع في الvba ارجوكم ساعدوني اي شي كيفيت كتاب الكود او كتاب



هذا كتاب عن استخدام Vba في اكسل
ان شاء الله يفيدك
لتنزيل الكتاب فقط اضغط على الزر الايسر و اختر حفظ باسم

Premier Press - Microsoft Excel VBA Programming for the Absolute Beginner.pdf


----------



## احمد_سلوم (22 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عماد محمود (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ سامح وان شاء الله سوف أبدأ بتعلمه والاستفادة منه
وشكرا ل صناعى 1 على الكتاب وبعد اذنك اضيف هذا اللنك لانى وجدت اللنك الموجود غير عامل

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5779926/488c5a3e/Excel_and_VBA_Books.html


----------



## عماد محمود (28 يوليو 2010)

الرابط السابق كان لمجموعة ملفات مفيدة عن الاكسل

والكتاب الذى قام الاخ صناعى 1 باضافته فى هذا اللنك لان اللنك السابق غير عامل

http://hotfile.com/dl/17968908/8271...inner._For_the_Absolute_B.1592007295.zip.html


----------



## صناعي1 (28 يوليو 2010)

عماد محمود قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا استاذ سامح وان شاء الله سوف أبدأ بتعلمه والاستفادة منه
> وشكرا ل صناعى 1 على الكتاب وبعد اذنك اضيف هذا اللنك لانى وجدت اللنك الموجود غير عامل
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/5779926/488c5a3e/excel_and_vba_books.html





عماد محمود قال:


> الرابط السابق كان لمجموعة ملفات مفيدة عن الاكسل
> 
> والكتاب الذى قام الاخ صناعى 1 باضافته فى هذا اللنك لان اللنك السابق غير عامل
> 
> http://hotfile.com/dl/17968908/8271...inner._for_the_absolute_b.1592007295.zip.html



جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## aymansayed90 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوانى المهندسين الافاضل اولا اشكركم على هذا المجهود العظيم 
وبعد 
لى سؤال 
اود معرفة برنامج متخصص يستخدم فى المجالت الاتية 
1 مجال التحكم فى مجال التبريد والتكييف
2 صيانة التبريد والتكييف
3 فى حساب التكاليف ومراقبةالمخزون
4 فى تحديد خواص اهواء السيكرومترية
5 فى تحديد خواص مركبات التبريد صديقة البيئة
6 فى اختيار معدات التبريد وتكييف الهواء
7 فى اختيار معدات منظومات التبريد واتكييف


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (20 سبتمبر 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا 
فعلا شجعتني أن أتعلمها*


----------



## اسلاموو (6 أبريل 2011)

كلام جميل وشكرا لك


----------

